# Windows 7 sur un Mac G5 Leopard, c'est possible !



## Seventeen (28 Juillet 2011)

J'ai réussi a installer et faire tourner virtuellement Windows 7 sur un PPC G5 première génération avec 10.5.8, pour ceux qui sont intéressés, voici la marche à suivre :

- Bien entendu avoir Virtual PC 2007, et une licence Windows 7.

- Montez l'image disque Windows 7 sur votre bureau. En théorie, Virtual PC ne reconnait pas les disques de Boot supérieurs a 2.2 gb ou +, et vu que vous montez un disque Windows dans un mac, cela peut, ou ne peut pas marcher selon votre lecteur graveur et votre config. 

S'il ne boote pas de votre disque, une solution peut être de ripper votre DVD W7 et d'en faire un iso, puis de monter cet iso comme un disque virtuel avec toast (option onglet monter le disque). Virtual PC ne reconnaitra pas votre iso tout seul, à cause de la taille, il faut impérativement le monter sur le bureau.

- Une fois l'install lancée, et votre PC virtuel configuré avec le max de ram (512mb) et la carte graphique virtuelle poussée au maximum, l'install va s'arreter, et un message va vous dire que votre PC n'est pas  "ACPI compliant". C'est le stade ou beaucoup abandonnent et se rabattent sur une install de Windows 2000 pro ou XP, mais il y a une solution :

- Rebootez en appuyant a répétition sur la touche suppr. Vous allez alors voir apparaitre le menu des bios. Trouvez le menu ACPI Aware OS', et changez NO en YES, allez à la fin des options, et exit en sauvegardant la config. Windows 7 va rebooter, et l'install commencer. Elle prendra au minimum 10gb sur votre disque dur, soyez prévenus, et peut prendre très longtemps (3 à 6 heures), selon la puissance de votre ordinateur. Soyez patient, elle se completera sans souci aucun.

- Une fois l'install terminée, installez les virtual machines additions, et W7 tournera, très lentement, certes, mais assez en théorie, pour que vous puissiez exécuter certains softs (type les mise a jours pour SSD Vertex 2) légers, qu'il est impossible de faire tourner sous 10.5.8  autrement. (raison principale pour laquelle je cherchais a installer W7 sur un G5)

En théorie, ca marche aussi avec Vista, pour ceux qui ont un DVD Vista qui traine.

Si vous rencontrez un problème pour ce set up, n'hésitez pas à le partager ici.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Juillet 2011)

Je trouve l'interet de virtualiser Windows sur un Mac PPC très limité.


----------



## Seventeen (30 Juillet 2011)

Tout dépend de tes besoins en softs compatibles uniquement windows 7


----------



## iMacounet (31 Juillet 2011)

L'émulation est très lente. Vaut mieux acheter un Mac Intel pour pouvoir installer Windows.


----------

